# Underwater Hotel Room - Sleep With The Fishes



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know if I'd like to stay in this hotel, would you? http://io9.com/underwater-hotel-room-in-zanzibar-lets-you-sleep-with-t-1470298890


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a reverse goldfish bowl isn't it?  

  Thanks, but I'll pass on that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Yeah ditto for me to SB_


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)




----------

